# Photobucket



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Why do my pics expire on here through the above?


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Have you moved them into another album on the site,this would break the direct link


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I will take note, thanks:thumb:


----------

